# Firestarter problems [Solved]

## The New Guy

Hi... again.  :Smile: 

I am running Firestarter 1.0.3 for my firewall and have followed their guide for installation to the letter (it's a very simple guide, too). Problem is, no matter WHAT I try, Firestarter does nothing but cry about missing files/directories.

```
Error reading /proc/net/ip_conntrack: No such file or directory

Error reading /proc/net/ip_conntrack: No such file or directory

Error reading /proc/net/ip_conntrack: No such file or directory

Error reading /proc/net/ip_conntrack: No such file or directory

```

Anyone have any insight as to WHY this is happening? I've been googling for an hour now with this and haven't found any useful information. It's almost as if no one has ever had trouble with this particular piece of software before.  :Shocked: 

Specs:

---------

kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r3

AMD Athlon64 3500 (but running Gentoo x86 2004.3)

Gnome desktop

Cold glass of rootbeer... Barq's has bite, ya know!  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for all the support, by the way. This is EASILY the most supportive linux community on the net and TRULY makes Gentoo worth-while. Kudos to all you guru types!!Last edited by The New Guy on Sat Mar 19, 2005 1:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The New Guy

Shameless self bumpage.  :Smile: 

----------

## nazgum

Hi There:

You need to enable the NetFilter modules in your kernel

Device Drivers -> Networking Support -> Networking Options -> Network Packet Filtering [enable this] -> IP Netfilter Configuration

You should enable most of these options [built-in or as modules], I believe they are listed somewhere in the firestarter install guide.

----------

